# Umfrage: Welches System benutzt ihr?



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

Hi,
ich dachte ich starte mal ne Umfrage, um zu sehen welches das meistgenutzte OS für WoW ist.
Ich befürchte ja es ist irgend ein Win.
Aber wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich für meinen teil nutze OSX 10.5


Dann stimmt mal ab.
Vielleicht ermutigt das ja unsere Buffy´s 
mal ihren BLASC-Client auch für Linux & Mac zu portieren, 
wenn es genug Leute nutzen.


----------



## Moktheshock (11. August 2008)

Ich nutze aufem Laptop Xp und aufem pc Vista


----------



## Faimith (11. August 2008)

Galtir schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich dachte ich starte mal ne Umfrage, um zu sehen welches das meistgenutzte OS für WoW ist.
> Ich befürchte ja es ist irgend ein Win.
> Aber wer weiss
> ...




Wie wärs noch mit einer 32-Bit/64-Bit Version ^^.
Für 64-Bit Windows xp gibts auch nicht immer alles *mimimi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Vista ist sowiso nur crap ^^

Aber finde gut das du dich für Linux & Mac einsetzt ^^ *gleichberechtigungfüralle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## essey (11. August 2008)

Mein Rechner läuft mit XP (isn alter Athlon XP, reicht aber locker für WoW ^^ ) und auf meinem Lappi läuft Windoof Vista. Hätte da auch lieber XP, aber ich habe mich mit Vista abgefunden. Allein wegen HP-Recovery etc. Ist dann halt weniger umständlich, falls es mal nicht mehr läuft. Abgesehen davon kennt mein Lappi eh nur Firefox, Skype/TS/Ventrilo und WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniggers (11. August 2008)

MacOS X...das einzig wahre! :-)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. August 2008)

Wieso sind Windows2000 und WindowsXp zu einer Auswahlmöglichkeit zusammen gefasst?


----------



## Scrätcher (11. August 2008)

Sie werden es bestimmt mal für Linux umsetzen wenn es irgendwann mal richtig auf Windows läuft!^^

Das Updaten meines Chars ist so unregelmäßig wie die Wettervorhersage und die Bosskills werden so oft gezählt wie man die Endzahl bei Spiel77 richtig hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blasc ist und bleibt ne tolle Sache! Es fehlt aber noch ein wenig der Feinschliff....


----------



## rko87 (11. August 2008)

IMO Läuft WOW Garnicht auf Linux aufgrund Mangelnder DirectX Unterstützung.

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wieso sind Windows2000 und WindowsXp zu einer Auswahlmöglichkeit zusammen gefasst?


Weil XP nur Win2000 mit einer besseren optic ist...
Meiner meinung nach zumindest...
sry, hab da nicht sooo viel ahnung.
Bin seit Win95 Mac-User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






rko87 schrieb:


> IMO Läuft WOW Garnicht auf Linux aufgrund Mangelnder DirectX Unterstützung.
> 
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren



OSX hat auch kein DirectX, und es läuft trozdem super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
KA, ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das es auch unter Linux (zB mit WINE) läuft...


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (11. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wieso sind Windows2000 und WindowsXp zu einer Auswahlmöglichkeit zusammen gefasst?




Weil der TE keine Ahnung hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubstep (11. August 2008)

Kann  auswählen zwischen Windows XP Pro, Windows Vista Home Premium und Kubuntu Linux am PC. Und OSX 10.5.4 Leopard auf meinen G5 Quad Core PowerMac.


----------



## konsumjunkie (11. August 2008)

Ich nutzte jetzt endlich nach langem sparen das einzig wahre :-)

Einen wunderschönen iMac mit einem 30 '' Cinema Display :-)
Seit ich mir letztes Jahr ein Macbook gekauft hatte gibt es für mich nur noch eine Wahl: MAC :-)))
Obwohl ich sagen muss dass der Dell XPS auch was feines war aber das ist halt Dell. Zu Dell kann ich absolut nix negatives sagen außer dass Sie mit Ihren System nur Windows ausliefern.
Übrigens läuft mein XP auf meinem Mac mit Bootcamp schneller und stabiler als auf meinem reinen Windows System ;-)
Ebenso verhält es sich mit meinem Linux Rechner wo ich XP als Desktop Icon habe und per doppelklick XP starten kann wie ein normales Programm.

So long bin mal gespannt wie die Umfrage uasfällt. Fürchte jedoch auch dass die meisten XP/Vista nutzten.

LG Alex

PS: Habe übrigens noch keinen PC gesehen der vom Design her mit einem Mac mithalten kann :-)


----------



## Dubstep (11. August 2008)

rko87 schrieb:


> IMO Läuft WOW Garnicht auf Linux aufgrund Mangelnder DirectX Unterstützung.
> 
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren Belehren



mit cedega kannst du wow unter linux spielen, hab es mal kurz angetestet. du musst da nur das wow verzeichniss was das setup dir anlegt von ner windows portition auf die linux partition kopieren. dann mit cedega was weiss ich die wow.exe starten und es rennt.

wieso ist sonst auch bei spielen von id immer ein linux installer dabei? quake 4, doom3 ... so lob ich das mir *gG*

lg alex


----------



## essey (11. August 2008)

konsumjunkie schrieb:


> PS: Habe übrigens noch keinen PC gesehen der vom Design her mit einem Mac mithalten kann :-)



och, ich persönlich finde mein HP pavillion besser als jedes Apple-Notebook. Sowohl was Leistung, als auch Design angeht. Das Betriebssystem lasse ich da mal außen vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber P´C´s können da vom Style her nicht mithalten. Stil=/= Design, weshalb auch ein guter Casemod nicht so viel Stil aufweisen kann.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2008)

XP ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Läuft nun nach ein paar Jahren sehr gut und sicher. Linux mag ich net da es dafür kaum oder wenige spiele gibt, mac mag ich net da es von apple ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kbforpresident (11. August 2008)

Mac OS X ist das beste was es gibt!


----------



## derseppel (11. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Mac OS X ist das beste was es gibt!




Ich nutze Mac OSX 10.5 auf meinem Macbook ( <3 Leo)
und Vista HP auf meinem Main.


----------



## Belthar (11. August 2008)

ich benutz vista , und es is scheiße ^^


----------



## kbforpresident (11. August 2008)

essey schrieb:


> och, ich persönlich finde mein HP pavillion besser als jedes Apple-Notebook. Sowohl was Leistung, als auch Design angeht. Das Betriebssystem lasse ich da mal außen vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist klar das Apple die besten Notebooks der Welt baut? Vista läuft auf dem MacBook Pro besser als auf jedem PC! 
Achso mein Bruder hat den HP Pavillion 4 Wochen gehabt danach hat die Grafikkarte sich verabschiedet und er musste ihn jetzt schon 2 mal einschicken... aber das ist ja klar das jeder sein Produkt am besten findet. Genau das gleiche wie mit den Leuten die mit ihren 512MB MP3 Playern rumlaufen und meinen der iPod wäre der schlechteste MP3 Player der Welt, nur weil sie sich ihn nicht leisten können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. Mit wie vielen Notebooks von Apple hast du schon gearbeitet?


----------



## kbforpresident (11. August 2008)

BTT: Ich benutze noch Tiger, aber bald kommen ja die neuen Macs dann werde ich auch Leopard besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

Belthar schrieb:


> ich benutz vista , und es is scheiße ^^


So redet der echte Windows Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (11. August 2008)

pc: xp
lap: xp

bin beim lap wieder umgestiegen auf xp nachdem vista mir den letzten nerv gegeben hat^^


----------



## kolopol (11. August 2008)

Mac OS X 10.4.9 [müsste mal wieder aktualisieren (klick die Updates immer weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (11. August 2008)

konsumjunkie schrieb:


> Ich nutzte jetzt endlich nach langem sparen das einzig wahre :-)
> 
> Einen wunderschönen iMac mit einem 30 '' Cinema Display :-)
> Seit ich mir letztes Jahr ein Macbook gekauft hatte gibt es für mich nur noch eine Wahl: MAC :-)))
> ...




Habe mir auch schon überlegt den iMac mit 24" Bildschirm anzuschaffen. Denke werde auch auf Mac umsteigen.


----------



## Immolatus (11. August 2008)

Ich hab auch vista.... CRAP


----------



## Megamage (11. August 2008)

Aufem alten PC XP (Wird net mehr genutz) aufem Laptop Win Vista (Ist ab SP 1 eigentlich sehr angenehm finde es besser als XP) 64-Bit (4GB Ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mommel (11. August 2008)

Solange keine nativer Linuxclient bereit steht brauch man Linux in die Umfrage nicht aufzunehmen.
Wine wird zwar immer besser, wenn man auf andere Spieletitel schielt läufts sogar besser als auf Win Systemen aber Wow is noch nicht so brickelnd drunter.
Würd mir ja eine Version wünschen die dann eher an die Mac Version von WOW angelegt ist als an die Windows.

Ansonsten hätte man auch noch WinXP von 2000 trennen können wenn schon Vista abgekoppelt wurde.


----------



## Baalrok (11. August 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Aufem alten PC XP (Wird net mehr genutz) aufem Laptop Win Vista (Ist ab SP 1 eigentlich sehr angenehm finde es besser als XP) 64-Bit (4GB Ram
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab nur noch nen Laptop und da rennt Vista wie verrückt!


----------



## Weidman (11. August 2008)

Ich finde Vista Toll hab zwar keine oder kaum erfahrung mit den mit Bewerbern von Win. aber ich als Kackn00b und dummer anwender 
bin sofort mit Vista zurecht gekommen es ist einfach einfach .

Ich weis ja nicht worauf es den grossteiel der Leute hier ankommt bei einen BS. , habe aber auch erst einen getroffen der mir sagen konnte warum 
XP beser alls vista ist angeblich .


----------



## Akubi (11. August 2008)

Windows xp benutze ich
Und wow spiele ich mit Lenkrad


----------



## kbforpresident (11. August 2008)

Baalrok schrieb:


> Ich hab nur noch nen Laptop und da rennt Vista wie verrückt!


Ich benutzte nur noch Notebooks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3tch3r (11. August 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Aufem alten PC XP (Wird net mehr genutz) aufem Laptop Win Vista (Ist ab SP 1 eigentlich sehr angenehm finde es besser als XP) 64-Bit (4GB Ram
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mensch ^^ du schreibst ja identisch das, was ich schreiben wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dich sollte ich als ständigen Begleiter haben ^^ dann würde der Verschleis meiner Stimme abnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## lukss (11. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wieso sind Windows2000 und WindowsXp zu einer Auswahlmöglichkeit zusammen gefasst?


weil xp aus win 2000 und ms zusammengesetzt wurde


----------



## Tikume (11. August 2008)

Weidman schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht worauf es den grossteiel der Leute hier ankommt bei einen BS.



Die von mir benutzte Software soll vernünftig laufen. Und da lande ich bei Windows. 
Genauso sehe ich es als dämlich an, Webhosting auf Windows Maschinen zu betreiben. Ich liebe meine Linux Shell hier.

Zu Gründen einen Mac zu nutzen sage ich nichts, das gäbe nur einen Flame War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (11. August 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil benutze Mac OS X Leopard (die Investition hat sich gelohnt und ich bereue es nicht) dann habe ich aber noch n Vista Rechner, aber WoW zock ich auf Mac


----------



## n3tch3r (11. August 2008)

Ganz deiner Meinung Tikume.

Office/Gaming = Windows
Webhosting = Linux


----------



## Skua (11. August 2008)

mommel schrieb:


> Solange keine nativer Linuxclient bereit steht brauch man Linux in die Umfrage nicht aufzunehmen.
> Wine wird zwar immer besser, wenn man auf andere Spieletitel schielt läufts sogar besser als auf Win Systemen aber Wow is noch nicht so brickelnd drunter.



Also bei mir läuft WoW unter Wine und das ziemlich flüssig bei max Details - klar es hat etwas weniger Performance als unter Win aber das ist's mir wert ^^

Aso Blasc, sprich der Buffed Client läuft btw auch über Wine stabil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> ...
> Zu Gründen einen Mac zu nutzen sage ich nichts, das gäbe nur einen Flame War
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaaaa, FlameWar!
Auf in den Krieg meine Mac Brüder & Schwerstern!
Und wenn euch die Bösen WindowsHordler umhauen rezz ich euch mit meinem IPOD of the HealingTune.


....haben wir nich alle einen am Apple?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


....irgendwie gibts hier kaum Mac user... Komisch.



n3tch3r schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung Tikume.
> 
> Office/Gaming = Windows
> Webhosting = Linux


Das kommt ganz aufs Office an, 
wenn es um Kreative dinge geht (A/V Bearbeitung & Rendering & Design sachen usw) setzte die meisten ehr auf macs...


----------



## Padpad (11. August 2008)

Naja, da ein Mac nunmal weniger zum Zocken gemacht ist und Linux leider immernoch viel zu wenig Hardware unterstützung bietet und etwas komplizierter zu benutzen ist haben alle angst davor.

XP SP2 wird da wohl klar die Nase vorn haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gefolg von Vista und dann Mac und Linux.

Werd jetzt mal abstimmen.

Ich zocke mit Vista aufm Lappy (ZockerLappy)
Und meistens arbeite ich mit Ubuntu oder openSuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (11. August 2008)

Na Windows XP SP2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kbforpresident (11. August 2008)

Padpad schrieb:


> Naja, da ein Mac nunmal weniger zum Zocken gemacht ist


Der Mac Pro ist der Gamer Computer überhaupt. Microsoft hat den Mac Pro mal als XBOX 360 getarnt auf nem Presse Event als die Xbox 360 noch nich so lief wie sie wollten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Der Mac Pro ist der Gamer Computer überhaupt. Microsoft hat den Mac Pro mal als XBOX 360 getarnt auf nem Presse Event als die Xbox 360 noch nich so lief wie sie wollten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo hast du das denn her?
...lustig währs ja schon...


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> Der Mac Pro ist der Gamer Computer überhaupt. Microsoft hat den Mac Pro mal als XBOX 360 getarnt auf nem Presse Event als die Xbox 360 noch nich so lief wie sie wollten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das hast du von hier: http://www.konsumkinder.at/2005/05/20/vers...3-die-xbox-360/

_"Es war kein Intelschrott sondern ein G5. -.-' "_
*Das hat NIX mit dem MACpro´s zu tun!!*


info von ShowGetter@Games4mac.de


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Ich hab Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lalalua (11. August 2008)

Ich benutze Vista 64 und hab noch keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2008)

Sniggers schrieb:


> MacOS X...das einzig wahre! :-)


genau
/vote 4 blasc fuer mac


----------



## Golia (11. August 2008)

Mac OS/X 10.5 und ich kann nur sagen ich will niewieder in die Winsowswelt zurück, und Linux naja fürs Netzwerk ok aber um mit Wine WIndows zu emulieren und dann zu zocken wäre es mir echt zu doof da kann ich auch gleich nen kleines Wondowssystem auf dem Rechner aufsetzen.

Das ist genauso hirnrissig wie der Typ sich selbst bezeichnet hat, der auf 19c3 erklärt hat wie man Linux auf die XBox bringt um dann mit Wine und nen paar Plugins die XBoxspiele dann mit ruckeln zu zocken.

Nur weil man es kann ist es noch lange nicht sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (11. August 2008)

eindeutig maus & tastatur... wie soll man denn anders auskommen? komische umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (11. August 2008)

Ich use Windows XP ... Linux find ich auch super, aber zum zocken ist's halt nicht grade ideal ... leider.



Golia schrieb:


> Mac OS/X 10.5 und ich kann nur sagen ich will niewieder in die Winsowswelt zurück, und Linux naja fürs Netzwerk ok aber um mit Wine WIndows zu emulieren und dann zu zocken wäre es mir echt zu doof da kann ich auch gleich nen kleines Wondowssystem auf dem Rechner aufsetzen.


Ist zwar nicht wichtig, aber der Vollständigkeit halber:
WINE steht für "Wine Is Not an Emulator" ... es ist also KEIN Emulator! Genaueres gibt's da: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WINE


----------



## kbforpresident (11. August 2008)

Galtir schrieb:


> Das hast du von hier: http://www.konsumkinder.at/2005/05/20/vers...3-die-xbox-360/
> 
> _"Es war kein Intelschrott sondern ein G5. -.-' "_
> *Das hat NIX mit dem MACpro´s zu tun!!*
> ...


JA O.K. ich hab mich vertan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die beiden sehen aber auch gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Unvergessen auch das Bild wo Microsoft eine Präsentation hält und ein MBP benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guckst du hier: http://www.blogs.uni-osnabrueck.de/madietz...ballmer_mbp.jpg


----------



## wowhunter (11. August 2008)

shit ich habe vista aber auch maus und tastatur was machen?^^


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

kbforpresident schrieb:


> JA O.K. ich hab mich vertan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo, Microsoft weiss schon was gut ist. ^.^
...die sind immerhin schlau genug ihr eigenes OS nicht zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber vielleicht lief da ja Vista unter Bootcamp, oder so?


Aber es scheint doch einigen zu geben die WoW unter Linux Spielen.
Respekt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T!tania (11. August 2008)

"Zoggstation I" (stationär, Baujahr 2005): XP SP2
"Zoggstation II" (stationär, Baujahr 2008): Vista 64 Bit (will nicht nur 3 GB RAM nutzen können wenn 4 drin sind...)
"Töppi I" (Laptop, Baujahr 2005): XP SP2
"Töppi II" (Laptop, kommt letztes Quartal 2008 dazu...): Vista 32 Bit

Also immer das, was zu der Zeit als der jeweilige Rechner zusammengeschraubt wurde aktuell war. Verträgt sich dann auch am besten mit dem Gerät.

Windows weil es nunmal Standard ist. Größere Auswahl an Software...EDIT: *düüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüt* (Äußerungen, bei denen sich Nutzer anderer OS oder auch Firefox-User angegriffen fühlen könnten oder versuchen könnten, mich zu "bekehren", wurden zensiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## kbforpresident (11. August 2008)

Galtir schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht lief da ja Vista unter Bootcamp, oder so?


Selbst wenn ist es hart, wenn man überlegt das Ballmer seinen Kindern verbietet einen iPod zu besitzen und es bei Microsoft eine Kiste gibt wo die Mitarbeiter anonym ihre iPods abgeben können, so wie ne Babyklappe xD.  Mit Steve Ballmer ist Microsoft eh ein Karnevalsverein geworden den ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## SLIM02 (11. August 2008)

Belthar schrieb:


> ich benutz vista , und es is scheiße ^^




Pfff Vista Ist super du hast nur Angst vor Veränderungen! 

Außerdem ist Vista nur gut wen man top pc hat ^^ <-----------------die schrot müllen Lieber bei xp Bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<-------------Stolzer Vista Benutzer-------------------------------- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kbforpresident (11. August 2008)

So viel zu Windows Vista : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-2C2gb6ws8
Gibt auch ein Video wo ein Vista Fanboy versucht klar zu machen das man nicht von Apple geklaut hat und er kommt dann mit dem Beispiel das bei Apple das Spotlight oben Rechts ist und bei Vista ist es ja unten Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
V irus
I nside
S witch
T o 
A pple

Edit: Hier is der nette Vista Fanboy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIUkwPybtM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. August 2008)

Vista tolles Betriebssystem ist in 2 Minuten installiert --> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MjkwMjc2fDI%3D

Steve Ballmer spinnt --> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=OTU2NXwyNA%3D%3D


----------



## Saji (11. August 2008)

Ich nutze Windows XP Home. Warum? Habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Nunja... Maus und Tastatur nutze ich auch, mit der Gedankensteuerung ist es ja noch nicht so weit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Pfff Vista Ist super du hast nur Angst vor Veränderungen!
> 
> Außerdem ist Vista nur gut wen man top pc hat ^^ <-----------------die schrot müllen Lieber bei xp Bleiben
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch ne " Schrot Mülle " und benutze XP , immerhin ist bei meinem Sys XP schneller ;>


----------



## Hexenfluch (11. August 2008)

Vista ist das beste von der WELT   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








ist doch war echt und alle haben noch XP !!!
 und mit den abe ich vista gemeint   Das Bild UND sOOO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [attachment=4274:Lich_King.jpg]


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ist doch war echt und alle haben noch XP !!!
> ...



Hää? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vista das Bild und sOOO?
*Was genau willst du uns sagen?*


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> Vista ist das beste von der WELT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41VoEKfRm9Y

?


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> =
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41VoEKfRm9Y
> 
> ?



DAS
nenn ich mal ne Klare Aussage!

uMADEmyDAY


----------



## Deathanubis (11. August 2008)

Ich benutze Vista und bin sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss nich was es zu bemängeln gäbe.. mit high-end pc eh kein Thema von dem Ram verbrauch und Auslastung^^


----------



## Wagga (11. August 2008)

Aktuell nutze ich noch mit meinem 3 Jahre alten PC Windows XP.

Mit dem neuen werde ich dann wieder ein Mutltibootsystem einrichten.
1. OS Windows XP für Hardware die auf VISTA nicht funktioniert, kaufe doch keine neue nur weil sie unter VISTA nicht läuft, wenn sie noch nicht kaputt ist. (USB-Scanner)
2. OS Windows VISTA, wenn es mit dem baldigen neuen keine Leistungseinbrüche gibt
werde ich damit spielen, arbeiten werde ich eher mit XP.
Evtl. 3. OS ein Linux mal zum reinschnuppern, was empfehlt ihr: Redhat,Suse,Mint5,Ubuntu
für den einstieg, würde hauptsächlich für Arbeiten dann genutzt für Games dann doch eher
XP oder VISTA.


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 3. OS ein Linux mal zum reinschnuppern, was empfehlt ihr: Redhat,Suse,Mint5,Ubuntu
> für den einstieg, würde hauptsächlich für Arbeiten dann genutzt für Games dann doch eher
> XP oder VISTA.


Ich hab mit Ubuntu ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht...
Hier:
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
kannst du´s runterladen, oder kostenlos bestellen...
Hier mal ein video von Ubuntu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM


Du kannst dir auch das Aktuelle SUSE kaufen, 
wenn du das geld dafür über hast.
Für Neulinge sind die Handbücher wirklich zu empfehlen...


----------



## Wagga (11. August 2008)

Galtir schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Ubuntu ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht...
> Hier:
> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
> kannst du´s runterladen, oder kostenlos bestellen...
> ...


Vielen Dank. habe mir das Ubuntu gedownloadet, wenn ich Zeit haben
werde ich es mal installieren, als 3. System.
Gibts da auch Wine dafür oder ein anderes Programm
wo man für Windows entwickelte Programme drauf laufen lassen könnte.
Da gebe es nämlich 2 die ich umbedingt auch unter Linux laufen lassen würde.
Aber nicht desto trotz werde ich es testweise mal installieren.
Für Office kann man es auf jedenfall nutzen openoffice linuxversion.


----------



## Galtir (11. August 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. habe mir das Ubuntu gedownloadet, wenn ich Zeit haben
> werde ich es mal installieren, als 3. System.
> Gibts da auch Wine dafür oder ein anderes Programm
> wo man für Windows entwickelte Programme drauf laufen lassen könnte.
> ...


Na ja, WINE gibt es (fast) für alle Linux versionen.
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine

Aber genaue infos geben dir besser unsere Unix Pro´s hier....


----------



## stefan2910 (12. August 2008)

zoggen tu ich nur mit meinem vista/xp rechner also auch wow aber ich bin manchmal am überlegen ob ichs net auf linux probieren soll


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2008)

Also ich hab Vista SP1, troztdem finde ich "Umfragen" im Technikforum absolut FEHL am Platz. Wenn das Gang und Gebe wird wie z.B: im Algg.WOW Forum dann quillt es hier später nur noch mit dummen Umfraben über die absolut keinen Wert haben !

gruss
poTTo


----------



## claet (12. August 2008)

Da der Thread gestern kurz vor vier erstellt wurde und ich mich dadran erinnern könnte, denke ich mal, der wurde verschoben.

also keine sorge "bei uns zuhause" wollen wir keine umfragen und sie werden auch nicht kommen ..

( hab gestern festgestellt, dass fast 50% meiner beiträge hier im technik forum waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2008)

ich lieg bei 56% *oO* =) komm ich aber auch nicht drumherum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (12. August 2008)

Das Heilige Win XP Pro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf dem Laptop ist zwar auch noch Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  drauf aber das hab ich das letzte mal (ein von vllt. 15 mal, seid ich das Teil hab... und das ist schon über ein Jahr) vor 4 Monaten gestartet.


----------



## HeaD87 (12. August 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Das Heilige Win XP Pro
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum haste dann nen laptop geholt xD?


----------



## eMJay (12. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> warum haste dann nen laptop geholt xD?


Naja bei 2 Rechnern kann man sich auch mal ein Laptop erlauben. 
Vista war ja schon drauf.  Freiwillig hätte ich es mir nicht gekauft, da es mir persönlich absolut nicht gefällt.


----------



## Lothron-Other (12. August 2008)

Ich spiele meinen Main mit meinen PC Windows XP und mit meinen Laptop spiele ich meistens Twinks. (Da müssen die Addons net unbegingt immer gleich sein)
Edit: Auf meinen Laptop ist Vista


----------

